# E15 Engine problems Help please



## Dunkinder (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi 

I have just bought a Nissan S Cargo van, very rare, it was built in 1989 and has a E15 engine in it.
I have noticed that oil is coming out through the breather from the rocker cover and up into the carb, the old owner told me that it was breathing heavy, it runs fine just drops oil.
Is it Valve seals? or is it something silly please help, what do I need to do to solve this?

Duncan:newbie:


----------

